# Need input on offshore charter boats in panama city beach.



## joeeth (Nov 18, 2013)

i am going to be in PCb june 14-20 and i want to take an offshore trip for red snapper, grouper, and b liners while also trolling for some sporting fish. 

who is good? ive been before but didnt have the best of luck. i want to stay away from the 20+ people boats. 4-6 people on a trip is perfect. i know it is more expensive but i am willing to pay. 

any ideas would be great, thanks.

p.s. i am looking to go for multiple days if the fishing is good. 

thanks.


----------

